# [Solved] Desktop Audio per Scene



## codemann8 (Apr 10, 2019)

Currently, the Desktop Audio is a global entity. So if you wanted to have Desktop Audio muted while in your BRB scene, you have to manually mute the global Desktop Audio and then unmute it when you come back. This should definitely be something that can be controlled on a per scene instance, perhaps by way of having a Source for Desktop Audio.

A similar ability exists for the microphone, where you can mute the global microphone but add an Audio Capture Source separately to each scene. This should be the same for Desktop Audio.


----------



## WizardCM (Apr 12, 2019)

This is now a work in progress here.

But for your specific example, that's where the "Audio Output Capture" source comes in.


----------



## codemann8 (Apr 12, 2019)

Ah, I see, I did see this source type but the naming is a bit confusing because Desktop Audio is an input to the stream, not an Output, but this is what I was looking for, thanks again.


----------



## Mhanollo (May 8, 2019)

I mute my Desktop Audio + Mic/Aux and I create another one for each scenes/source I need.
"Som do jogo" = my custom Mic/Aux :D
"Minha voz" = my custom Desktop Audio  :D
I have a Headset and 2 webcam and an external Mic, so I need to create a custom "solution" for me. :D


----------



## WizardCM (May 9, 2019)

@Mhanollo You can also disable those two sources completely in Settings -> Audio, that'll hide them from the Mixer.


----------



## worraps (Apr 29, 2020)

I am have disabled the audio sources in settings, and added to the appropriate scenes, however, it appears at this time that audio "settings" are still global.  It would be helpful to be able to adjust the audio settings per scene.  Use Case: IP webcam via v4l2 stream is coming in fine and streaming fine, however, the source audio comes in with no latency... so the stream is out-of sync.  I need to be able to add the audio delay on an audio channel when certain scenes are being streamed/viewed.  Am I missing how?


----------

